# empathy +gadu

## November

Jak dodać obsługę gg do empathy? Nie wiem w ogóle od czego się zabrać, próbowałem coś znaleźć w portage, ale bezskutecznie.

----------

## Jacekalex

Łap sznurki (nie wiem czy pójdzie, wolę pidgina):

http://www.ubucentrum.net/2010/01/gadu-gadu-i-import-kontaktow-w-empathy.html

http://git.collabora.co.uk/?p=user/kkszysiu/telepathy-sunshine.git;a=summary

Ewentualnie możesz się skontaktować z autorem pluginu, (Krzysztof Klinikowski).

Edyta

Przepis: http://netbit73.blogspot.com/2010/02/empathy-gg.html

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

